# Champions league 27-28 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 25, 2010)

27 Apr 17:45 Lyon v Bayern Munich  2.40 3.30 2.87   
28 Apr 17:45 Barcelona v Inter Milan  1.44 4.50 7.00


----------



## BgFutbol (Apr 26, 2010)

I expect Bayern to win again, they need to score to make the things worser for Lyon, if Bayern scores Lyon will need 3 goals. One goal for Bayern and Lyon will throw everything on attack leaving empty fields for counter attacks.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 27, 2010)

I dont know really, it could go either way, I am more interested in Barca, I am certain they will win, but they need 2-0 or 3-1 for extra time. The odds for win are too small, but qualifying odds are way better. I dont know if I should pound it.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 28, 2010)

Pray for Barca.


----------



## robertgrzeda (Apr 28, 2010)

Which bookmaker are these odds from?


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 28, 2010)

robertgrzeda said:
			
		

> Which bookmaker are these odds from?



bet365 as of Sunday


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 28, 2010)

Inter killed the football today. I hate this team so much, fuckin retards.


----------



## Beankyu (May 5, 2010)

Barca :X


----------



## steveklenex (May 6, 2010)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> Inter killed the football today. I hate this team so much, fuckin retards.


Yeah, mate. But who cares? They are the winner now


----------

